# Who's spraying solid candy in houston



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Who spraying solid candy for a decent price in houston


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Depends what you think dcent price is. Ike, Zefe, and jay I trust for stuff like that


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

ike is not decent he got them butt rape prices, what zefe be charging


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hit up da homie sic713 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fontaine4 said:


> ike is not decent he got them butt rape prices, what zefe and jay charge


any solid candy jambs and all with minimal to no bodywork starts at 3-4k and up depending whos doing it. really what you want to guage it on is who will get you correct complete the job and be satisfied.. dont chump out with a cheap job you will end up mad at IF it ever gets done.


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

i kno any where frm 2000-4500 but ike starts out at 6k, jus tryna see or their any other good places besides the big names in the city who get a lil fame and they prices sky rocket up... example ike, eddie at 3rd coast customs


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

eriko, from side jobs customs in baytown, some of the best candys i seen, 4k to 5k, but pure show quality


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

switches4life said:


> eriko, from side jobs customs in baytown, some of the best candys i seen, 4k to 5k, but pure show quality


agreed


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

fontaine4 said:


> i kno any where frm 2000-4500 but ike starts out at 6k, jus tryna see or their any other good places besides the big names in the city who get a lil fame and they prices sky rocket up... example ike, eddie at 3rd coast customs


 You got his number


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

switches4life said:


> eriko, from side jobs customs in baytown, some of the best candys i seen, 4k to 5k, but pure show quality


good choice.. he gets down,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sic713 said:


> good choice.. he gets down,


he is spraying solid candy really good, he doesnt do much patterns and graphics like u, you the king of patterns ,graphics, leafing, etc


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

switches4life said:


> he is spraying solid candy really good, he doesnt do much patterns and graphics like u, *you the king of patterns ,graphics, leafing*, etc


mamalo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

eriko, from side jobs customs in baytown- anybody have his number?


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump on this looking for a painter


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Anybody


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

never found one?


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Yeap I done had a few projects since I first made this ....I wanna try somebody new this time


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Not jus in houston outside and around houston.....I kno somebody know a place thats cam get me wett for a nice price


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres a shop called chartmath in stafford on hwy 90. he sprayed a candy red car for me years ago. the paint job was very nice, it laid flat and wet no tiger stripes no funny stuff. it was a daily driver and lasted me a couple years before the car was wrecked.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

that boy Shane gets down on solid candys, latin kustoms got his number. i know he dont give his paint jobs away but like they say good work aint cheap and cheap work aint good


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Weres latin kustoms at


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Ima look up chartmath, how they charged you


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

To the top, also willing to try new painters with home shops if there work is good


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Latin Kustoms car club


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

V Boy 88 said:


> that boy Shane gets down on solid candys, latin kustoms got his number. i know he dont give his paint jobs away but like they say good work aint cheap and cheap work aint good


Yea. His paint jobs are pretty damn good. Last minute customs has his number also I'm sure. See him over there all the time. Call them n ask them. (832) 487-9773


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fontaine4 said:


> Ima look up chartmath, how they charged you


Theu charged me 3200 but there was about 600 in collisiob work incorporated in that. Candy red apple ovet silver base 3 coats red 4 coats clear.


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

..........


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shane is the best in my book.
Sprayed all my cars


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

What's his number


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

fontaine4 said:


> To the top, also willing to try new painters with home shops if there work is good


 ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if you are just bargain hunting id give it a rest. many options were brought up and none seem too meet you criteria.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lol


----------



## MotorbikeMaya (Apr 27, 2014)

Chick here looking to get painted candy purple. Located in the Houston/Galveston area. Going off the past suggestion I'll try to contact Shane. Sic713 do you paint? Anyone knows of anyone with a Katana for sale?


----------

